# sights



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You can buy a sight with a dovetail base and move the pins farther out. This will increase the gap. It may also change sight housing and peep alignment. 

Hope this helps


----------



## airrowdan (Jan 11, 2011)

thank you i will try that


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're using a multiple pin sight... you're probably a hunter.
You have a few choices... 
You could extend your housing away from the bow and see if it is enough to help the problem. With that kind of speed, it may take quite a bit of distance to fix the problem and your sight will be more vulnerable in hunting situations... sticking out there like that.
You could go to a single pin slider sight. But, buying a different sight is a big down-side. Another con is... sometimes you have to move it before the shot. A multi-pin slider would take care of most of that problem and is another option.
You could sight the pins in for their maximum advantage. At your speed, it is going to probably be tough to sight in for 20, 30, 40 and so on. A lot of guys shooting really fast bows have to sight in a different way.
For example, their first pin set at 30, 2nd at 45 or whatever. The downside... anytime you change your pin distances like that you have to make sure you get very familiar with it before hunting season. You do have a lot of time for that however.


----------



## airrowdan (Jan 11, 2011)

thank you and i will keep that in mind . what do you think if i reduce my speed with heaver arrows or tips or both. but i like the speed i am just confused lol i guess . yes i know speed isent everything but i like the speed ,


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're primarily hunting with it and you're already getting that kind of speed, there would really be no down-side to beefing up your arrow weight some. 
The problem in doing that... it won't even begin to help your pin-gap until you slow it down enough to create a more pronounced arc in your arrow trajectory... defeating the purpose of shooting a speed bow.

Personally, I don't like that much speed for hunting. I can't see where my arrow hits and the bow always seems to be way too loud.
I like penetration, combined with decent speed.... but, I grew up shooting that way. I'm so old... I remember when 200fps was considered very fast! lol 

If I wanted to shoot a speed bow, I would re-train myself to use the perfect sight pin setting. 
I would go out and actually see what distance your pin has to be set at to be within 3" high or low of your aiming point.
Then do the same for the next pin.


----------



## airrowdan (Jan 11, 2011)

well thank you but i am old too and have been shooting for many years and this is my first fast bow and that is why i am baffeled on what to do i even thaught of buying a verifier but am not sure that will help . old does help i think lol


----------

